# Alcuni problemini in post-istallazione (GNOME e Xorg)

## alnews

Salve ragazzi,

ho da poco completato un'installazione di Gentoo, ma ci sono alcuni dettagli che mi causano problemi un po' fastidiosi (premetto che non uso pacchetti unstable quindi ho ancora GNOME 2):

1) Da GNOME come user posso vedere sotto il menu 'Risorse' le partizioni (NTFS) di Windows, ma se provo a cliccarci mi dice che non sono autorizzato a montarle. Come root non ho problemi. L'utente fa parte dei gruppi plugdev e usb, ho la USE flag 'automunt' attiva e ho anche modificato il file  '/usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy' in questo modo:

```

  <action id="org.freedesktop.udisks.filesystem-mount">

    <description>Mount a device</description>

    <message>Authentication is required to mount the device</message>

    <defaults>

      <allow_any>yes</allow_any>                                       /* QUI */

      <allow_inactive>no</allow_inactive>

      <allow_active>yes</allow_active>

    </defaults>

  </action>

/* ... */

<action id="org.freedesktop.udisks.filesystem-unmount-others">

    <description>Unmount a device mounted by another user</description>

    <message>Authentication is required to unmount devices mounted by another user</message>

    <defaults>

      <allow_any>yes</allow_any>                                       /* QUI */

      <allow_inactive>no</allow_inactive>

      <allow_active>auth_admin</allow_active>

    </defaults>

  </action>

```

Ma il problema persiste, cosa dovrei fare?

2) Come mai se da GNOME quando switcho come root sul terminale 'normale' e provo ad eseguire un applicazione grafica (es. gedit) dice che non ho le autorizzazioni per farlo, ma se provo la stessa cosa da 'Terminale root' non ho problemi?

3) Vorrei poter killare X con la sequenza ctrl-alt-backspace, ho seguito la documentazione relativa alla configurazione di X e ho modificato la policy per HAL come da guida (e riavviato il demone ovviamente), ma nonostante ciò la sequenza ancora non funziona. Come mai? Devo necessariamente creare xorg.conf e abilitarla da lì?

4) Sapreste indicarmi la documentazione per poter avere font più leggibili su Firefox? Ho trovato solo cose confuse a riguardo.

Un'ultima cosa, è possibile localizzare la bash in italiano? Ho seguito tutta la guida per la localizzazione, ma l'unico programma rimasto in inglese è proprio la bash, e la cosa mi secca un pochino (anche se non è un problema comunque!)

Grazie mille per il vostro tempo, spero non siano domande banali, ho spulciato dappertutto e il disturbare voi è la mia ultima spiaggia! : )

----------

## armaoin

Assicurati di avere installato polkit-gnome e che la sessione di gnome crei una nuova sessione consolekit.

Se hai intallatto il meta package gnome-base/gnome e accedi a gnome da gdm/kdm non dovresti avere problemi.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-860823-highlight-.html

2) Accedi con il comando "su -" e potrai lanciare applicazioni grafiche.

3) Credo devi abilitare un opzione in xorg.conf ma non sono sicuro.

4) Boh. Mai avuti problemi di font con firefox.

5) Che vuol dire localizzare bash? Assicurati che sia .bashrc e .bash_profile abbiano le righe per la localizzazione (export LANG=it_IT.utf8) se .bash_profile non esiste fai un semplice link a .bashrc

```

ls -s .bashrc .bash_profile

```

Edit:

Se avvii gnome tramite startx assicurati che il comando per lanciare la sessione sia qualcosa del tipo

```

ck-lanch-session gnome-session

```

----------

## alnews

 *armaoin wrote:*   

> Assicurati di avere installato polkit-gnome e che la sessione di gnome crei una nuova sessione consolekit.
> 
> Se hai intallatto il meta package gnome-base/gnome e accedi a gnome da gdm/kdm non dovresti avere problemi.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-860823-highlight-.html
> ...

 

Avevo già installato polkit-gnome e il mio .xinitrc era già configurato in questo modo.

Non uso gdm perché faccio comunque sempre il login testuale, è un problema?

 *armaoin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Accedi con il comando "su -" e potrai lanciare applicazioni grafiche.
> 
> 

 

Grazie mille.

 *armaoin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Credo devi abilitare un opzione in xorg.conf ma non sono sicuro.
> 
> 

 

Il problema è che la guida dice che è preferibile configurare Xorg tramite le policy di HAL piuttosto che con xorg.conf, ma a me non sembra funzionare...

 *armaoin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) Boh. Mai avuti problemi di font con firefox.
> 
> 

 

I font sono piuttosto piccoli e "bruttini", e le preferenze che scelgo dal pannello non sembrano influenzare Firefox affatto.

 *armaoin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5) Che vuol dire localizzare bash? Assicurati che sia .bashrc e .bash_profile abbiano le righe per la localizzazione (export LANG=it_IT.utf8) se .bash_profile non esiste fai un semplice link a .bashrc
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nel senso di avere la bash con i messaggi in italiano, il settaggio in conf.d/02locale non dovrebbe applicarsi anche per essa (evidando l'intervento su .bashrc)?

----------

## alnews

Per i mount ho risolto utilizzando ntfs3g.

----------

## pierino_89

Per quanto riguarda l'impostazione delle policy di hal, te le sconsiglio fortemente dal momento che hal è deprecato (difatti mi fa già strano che tu ce l'abbia installato).

Teoricamente potresti fare la stessa cosa con policy di udev o con lo xorg.conf, ma io sono sempre dell'idea che il SAK è buono uguale, anche se non è proprio la stessa cosa (alt+stamp+k).

Localizzazione: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

Lanciare app grafiche da root: probabilmente se lanci "xhost +local" dovresti poterlo fare, ma non è mai una buona idea farlo. Se proprio devi, comunque usa preferibilmente gksu e compari.

Font più leggibili: prima di tutto assicurati in "Aspetto" di aver abilitato l'antialiasing per i caratteri e cose simili, poi controlla i font installati.

Io ho:

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/freefonts

media-fonts/intlfonts

----------

## armaoin

 *alnews wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avevo già installato polkit-gnome e il mio .xinitrc era già configurato in questo modo.
> 
> Non uso gdm perché faccio comunque sempre il login testuale, è un problema?
> ...

 

Assolutamente no. Lo dicevo in quanto a volte con startx ci si dimentica di mettere ck-launch-session e pensavo che il tuo fosse un problema di questo tipo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema è che la guida dice che è preferibile configurare Xorg tramite le policy di HAL piuttosto che con xorg.conf, ma a me non sembra funzionare...
> 
> 

 

Questo era cosi fino a qualche tempo fa, adesso HAL è deprecato e non dovresti più averlo sul sistema e si è tornati a xorg.con (o meglio a mettere solo quello che serve nella directory xorg.conf.d)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I font sono piuttosto piccoli e "bruttini", e le preferenze che scelgo dal pannello non sembrano influenzare Firefox affatto.
> 
> 

 

Controlla se hai installato media-fonts/dejavu se non li hai installali e vedi se risolvi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel senso di avere la bash con i messaggi in italiano, il settaggio in conf.d/02locale non dovrebbe applicarsi anche per essa (evidando l'intervento su .bashrc)?

 

In teoria direi di si. Appena fai il login testuale dai il comando locale e vedi cosa ti dice; io preferisco mettere la localizzazione in bashrc e bash_profile.

----------

## alnews

Grazie mille a entrambi per le risposte, per la bash a questo punto provo con .bashrc (anche se, come ho già detto, non è importante alla fine). Piuttosto, io non avevo proprio idea che hal fosse deprecato, considerando che fin dall'installazione ho tenuto +hal nel make.conf, potrei sanare il sistema o questo comporterebbe una ricompilazione enorme? E inoltre, tutti i pacchetti amd64 stable possono funzionare senza hal?

----------

## pierino_89

Beh, credo ci sia un bel po' di roba, nel caso usi gnome. Con kde bastava ricompilare solid e via.

Non so dirti se effettivamente tutti i pacchetti della stable amd64 siano a posto (io sono su ~amd64), comunque penso che mettere niente sia già un passo avanti. Anche se credo che -hal ormai sia parte dei profili.

----------

## devilheart

Solo io penso che polkit e consolekit abbiano solo creato rogne?

----------

## armaoin

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> Solo io penso che polkit e consolekit abbiano solo creato rogne?

 

No lo penso anche io, ma ormai è cosi.

----------

